# The Berners Street Hoax: Truly Inspired Tomfoolery



## SifuPhil (Oct 18, 2013)

The brilliant* Berners Street Hoax* was pulled off by Theodore Hook in the City of Westminster, London, in 1810. Hook had made a bet with his friend, Samuel Beazley,  that he could transform any house in London into the most talked-about  address in a week, which he achieved by sending out thousands of letters  in the name of Mrs. Tottenham, who lived at 54 Berners Street, requesting deliveries, visitors, and assistance.[SUP]
[/SUP]
 On November 27[SUP]th[/SUP], at five o’clock in the morning, a sweep arrived to  sweep the chimneys of Mrs. Tottenham's house. The maid who answered the  door informed him that no sweep had been requested, and that his  services were not required. A few moments later another sweep presented  himself, then another, and another, 12 in all. After the last of the  sweeps had been sent away, a fleet of carts carrying large deliveries of  coal began to arrive, followed by a series of cake-makers delivering  large wedding cakes, then doctors, lawyers, vicars and priests summoned  to minister to someone in the house they had been told was dying.  Fishmongers, shoemakers, and over a dozen pianos were among the next to  appear, along with "six stout men bearing an organ". Dignitaries,  including the Governor of the Bank of England, the Duke of York, the Archbishop of Canterbury and the Lord Mayor of the City of London  also arrived. The narrow streets soon became severely congested with  tradesmen and onlookers. Deliveries and visits continued until the early  evening, bringing a large part of London to a standstill.[SUP]

[/SUP]



 


 Theodore Hook, perpetrator of the hoax 


 Hook stationed himself in the house directly opposite 54 Berners  Street, from where he and his friend spent the day watching the chaos  unfold.[SUP]
[/SUP]
 Despite a "fervent hue and cry" to find the perpetrator, Hook managed  to evade detection, although many of those who knew him suspected him  of being responsible. It was reported that he felt it prudent to be  "laid up for a week or two" before embarking on a tour of the country,  supposedly to convalesce.[SUP]
[/SUP]
 The site at 54 Berners Street is now occupied by the Sanderson Hotel. I hope they have a memorial plaque.


----------



## TICA (Oct 18, 2013)

I'm betting you wished that you had pulled this off, eh Phil??layful:


----------



## Diwundrin (Oct 18, 2013)

I wonder what poor Mrs Tottenham ever did to him?


----------



## SifuPhil (Oct 18, 2013)

TICA said:


> I'm betting you wished that you had pulled this off, eh Phil??layful:



Oh, I WORSHIP the man! He is an inspiration and a guiding light to court jesters the world over! I'm currently looking for a sketch, a painting or, better yet, a _bust_ of this genius to complete the temple I am now constructing in his honor.




			
				Diwundrin said:
			
		

> I wonder what poor Mrs Tottenham ever did to him?



Well, the point of a truly inspired hoax is that it HAS no point, so I wouldn't be surprised if he simply picked her at random. It's my understanding though that Mrs. Tottenham was a well-known figure in the area, so perhaps he merely wished to strike a blow for the Common Man. 

I'm also given to understand that he attempted to stay out of the limelight for a while afterward, but that word got out and he was eventually hauled into court, where his case was dismissed by the judge - no doubt a fellow connoisseur of the hoaxing arts! layful:


----------

